# Game 21: Phoenix Suns @ Miami Heat (12/13)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (14-6) vs Miami Heat (9-11)*

*When: Wensday, December 13th
Time: 5:00 Arizona
Tv: My45, ESPN*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“And will you succeed? 
Yes indeed, yes indeed! Ninety-eight and three-quarters percent guaranteed!”_ 


*Previous Game Recap*


> ORLANDO, Fla., Dec. 11 (AP) -- A little defense is about all the Phoenix Suns need to win basketball games these days.
> 
> The NBA's top-scoring team played one very good quarter of defense and that was more than enough to coast to their 11th straight victory, a 103-89 victory over the Orlando Magic.
> 
> ...



*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Miami Heat Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Jason Williams (SG) Jason Kapono (SF) Dorrel Wright (PF) Udonis Haslem (C) Alonzo Mourning*


*UPDATE:*
*Dwayne Wade is out*​


Looks like Joe will be able to see back-to-back games because this will be televised. 
I wouldn't be surprised to see the Suns come out flat. They might be tired and mentally fatigued.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, it's awesome. I just remembered not too long ago too that this is on TV haha.

Yeah, they probably will be tired, but it's good there is a day in between, and the Heat have been inconsistent.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Wade is out. Having his wisdom teeth pulled.

We just can't lose and make it look really bad...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wade is out, Suns should take this with ease.... great win streak btw!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_Dang this is gonna be so hard for us without Wade or Shaq. Double digit loss for us probably. _


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am more afraid of losing this game now that Wade isn't playing..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca, thats only if the Suns come in thinking this is an easy win. I doubt Nash, the leader that he is, would let the Suns come in thinking that...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns will crush the Heat without Wade. This could be the most lopsided win of the year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amareca said:


> I am more afraid of losing this game now that Wade isn't playing..



I agree.


The Suns play pretty bad against lesser opponents.
Lets not get ahead of ourselves so soon. I think the
game will be realitively close. Suns will probably pull away in the 3rd.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

...amare is going to make a poster out of zo. i can feel it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So is this game going to played on Segways or Hoverrounds? You know, to make it fair on these Ole' Heat team members


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> The Suns will crush the Heat without Wade. This could be the most lopsided win of the year.


Have you forgotten the season opener with Miami vs. Chicago? Otherwise known as Dark Dark Tuesday?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ouch, no Wade? These are exactly the types of games that worry the hell out of me. But I think the Suns'll be fine, even if they come out and have the game tied at halftime like in Charlotte.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

you guys worry too much. no shaq and no wade + suns thinking easy victory = amare for MVP. do the damn math, jeez.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> you guys worry too much. no shaq and no wade + suns thinking easy victory = amare for MVP. do the damn math, jeez.


If you've watched the Suns over the years then you know why we have plenty of memories of situations like this.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yay finally I get to watch a suns game on tv. ESPN right? Its a shame dwade isn't playing though, if there is anyone else who i'd rather watch in the NBA besides the suns it would be watchin dwade play hes just an exciting player. Should be able to pull out the victory if we play well, but dont be too overconfident boys.
Oh yeah, I like the poll you put up dr. seuss..lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> *Yay finally I get to watch a suns game on tv. ESPN right?* Its a shame dwade isn't playing though, if there is anyone else who i'd rather watch in the NBA besides the suns it would be watchin dwade play hes just an exciting player. Should be able to pull out the victory if we play well, but dont be too overconfident boys.
> Oh yeah, I like the poll you put up dr. seuss..lol



last month, the Suns had like 5 on national tv haha. missed those?

and yep, on ESPN.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If you've watched the Suns over the years then you know why we have plenty of memories of situations like this.


but amare is the GOAT so i really don't see the problem here...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> but amare is the GOAT so i really don't see the problem here...


Ahh jeah, momentarily forgot about that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God > GOAT.

It's simple logic people haha.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

but God won't be on the basketball court when the suns play the heat. but the goat will, duh. jeez.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> but God won't be on the basketball court when the suns play the heat. but the goat will, duh. jeez.



If it's a blow out he will! lol


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

wait a minute...are you saying God = pat burke?! why wasn't i aware of this...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> last month, the Suns had like 5 on national tv haha. missed those?
> 
> and yep, on ESPN.


Yeah missed all but one game, damn man your boy has a girlfriend now and you know what this is my first real relationship, and I getting less and less free time on my hands ;]


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns are making it look easy. Nash already with 9 points and 6 assists.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> These are exactly the types of games that worry the hell out of me.


Now tell me I'm worrying too much.  Heat cut it to 5 in the fourth. The Suns fell asleep. Banks and Rose were freaking horrible out there, totally out of rhythm. Barbosa is running into the corner with two defenders waiting there. Everyone's just standing there and passing it around the 3 line, with no movement. Suns'll win of course, but damn...close out the road trip and get back home.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This just happened to the Lakers against the Rockets. 25-1 run or something late. Tmac was out too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Banks needs to be cut. There was NO hustle from him tonight! Rose is Rose, an overpaid lacksidaisical ball player.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Losing leads is something that happens way too often with the Suns. Totally inexcusable to let a bunch of scrubs go on a 22-2 run. Yikes.

Great game by Marion though. Player of the game for sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Losing leads is something that happens way too often with the Suns. Totally inexcusable to let a bunch of scrubs go on a 22-2 run. Yikes.
> 
> Great game by Marion though. Player of the game for sure.



Yeah, but this happened with most of the starters out. Most times it's with the starters in.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, but this happened with most of the starters out. Most times it's with the starters in.


Which team are you talking about?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns.


Oh..yeah I guess so. Nash, Diaw, and Marion were still in the game for a large portion of that run though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Oh..yeah I guess so. Nash, Diaw, and Marion were still in the game for a large portion of that run though.



Hm. I thought they came in lil more than half way through the 4th when it got down more. I also flipped back and forth from another channel around that time, so maybe you're right.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

But Banks was the difference with is horrid defense and lack of offense! He's shooting 38% from the field this season and 10% from 3pt land! For his career he is shooting 42% from the field and 32% from 3pt land! 

He was completely lost on defense, not rotating for help on defense so they got open shots! On top of that he let his man go to the hoop unencumbered multiple times! One time he didn't even slow his man down and just let him run baseline to base line without even trying to get in there! Isn't he supposed to be one of the fastest guys in the league? His man got a layup while he was still at the top of the key, JOGGING!

Banks played 4 useless minutes tonight and the Heat went on a 17-0 run when he came in! I think he was TRYING to throw the game or show up D'Antoni for not playing him. Good job there kid either way!

Banks ranks 15th in the league in TOs per 48! at 5.8! 

Suns go on an 11 game winning streak and Banks plays a total of 63 minutes. Coincidence? In those 63 minutes, he had a total of 35 points, but if you were to subtract out the slaughter of Philly, he would have played 43 mins and 18 points! 

Feels like we really got our money's worth with him! $20 million over 5 years! 

He has a Roland Rating of -18.5 

GOOOOO BANKS! 

I hate him so. Trade him for House!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I knew this wasn't going to be a walk in the ball park,
like some of you guys thought.

When scrubs don't have to think and are allowed to chuck
up 3pters like they were tonight, they are going to score
alot easier since there is no pressure.

But when the game gets closer and pressure starts to
build, the team with the vets usually find away to put the
game away. 

I thought Banks would be a better fit then he has shown.
He still needs sometime, but I think he'll find his groove.
He's got to be more offensive-minded rather then trying
to be Mr. Pass.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, so where do we lose? How long does the streak go on for?

Next 5

12/15 GS 9:00pm
12/16 @SAC 10:00pm
12/19 TOR 9:00pm
12/20 @DEN 9:00pm
12/22 WAS 10:30pm


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ok, so where do we lose? How long does the streak go on for?
> 
> Next 5
> 
> ...



This is for the Suns to lose. If I had to pick, I would
go with Denver. They could run the Suns out of the building.

But I think it could go for another 5 games. Realistically, it'll probably be lost on the road to SAC or DEN.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> This is for the Suns to lose. If I had to pick, I would
> go with Denver. They could run the Suns out of the building.
> 
> But I think it could go for another 5 games. Realistically, it'll probably be lost on the road to SAC or DEN.



I think we lose to Golden State.

We will beat Denver damnit! haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think we win at home against Golden State but lose to Sacramento.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I knew this wasn't going to be a walk in the ball park,
> like some of you guys thought.


Actually, the game was a walk in the ball park. Technically the Heat got close, but the Suns absolutely dominated for three and a half quarters. Even when the Heat made that 22-2 run in the 4th the game sill wasn't within reach.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Actually, the game was a walk in the ball park. Technically the Heat got close, but the Suns absolutely dominated for three and a half quarters. Even when the Heat made that 22-2 run in the 4th the game sill wasn't within reach.


I dunno man. Yeah, most of it was a walk in the park. But damn, some of those threes at the end were seriously in and out. If they had made a couple more of those shots, it's nearly tied. We had to rely on Nash to hit a huge three after we should have been cruising to a stomp victory. A win is a win and I'm happy, but it was much closer than a walk in the park at the end there...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LINK 




> The Suns' regulars took care of business well Wednesday, doing enough on their fifth road game in seven nights to have a rout and 12th straight victory in progress against a Miami lineup without Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade. But with Suns guards Marcus Banks and Jalen Rose getting their first action of the game, a 25-point lead disintegrated.
> 
> The Suns' three-week flight to the top of the league nearly had an Icarus-like finish when a 22-2 Heat run, with the first 17 scored by Miami, put the lead at five with 2:38 to go. Having seen enough, Steve Nash took his only shot of the fourth quarter and hit a three-pointer that helped Phoenix close out Miami 99-89 and attain the franchise's second longest win streak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash is one bad mamma jamma


----------

